# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Ronnie Coleman Killed In Fatal Car Crash

## Absessive

*NOT JOKING

This is a 1 time warning, we don't tolerate racial remarks, next time you'll be ban

JohnnyB*

----------


## Beefbody

:Ban:

----------


## Tribex

Ur a Fruitcake, delete this thread before you get tossed

----------


## rhapsody

Ban this imbolsil. Is this the same moron that was banned already ?

----------


## bor

You're either a stupid ignorant mother****er or you're a black guy with a weird sense of humor!EIther way, you'd bether delete the thread!

----------


## Quake

> 


I second that motion!

----------


## kronik

> 


....

----------


## Absessive

I am not a nigger, I just don't like niggers, especially niggers like ronnie coleman or dexter jackson or chris cormier. I mean, Jay Cutler juices only alittle bit, and he competes at 270 pounds, and then you got a big fat nigger like ronnie coleman juicing to his eyeballs, injecting 20 times a day of dianabol and popping 30 deca tablets, and this is the only way he can beat Jay. The only way he beat Jay at the 2003 O was because of that, he added 40 pounds of muscle in one year, and juiced to his eyeballs, ****ing nigger

He's the only white guy in the top 5 right now.

Niggers like Dexter and Cormier drug to their eyeballs, and Jay doesn't juice nearly as much, and he still beats em

white guys rule  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## KINGKONG

this has to be that arm guy that got banned in a day
ban his bitch ass

----------


## daos

:Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:

----------


## Gear

You are an absolute fkn wanka

----------


## map200uk

> I am a nigger, I just don't like niggers, especially niggers like ronnie coleman or dexter jackson or chris cormier. I mean, Jay Cutler is 100% natural, and he competes at 270 pounds, and then you got a big fat nigger like ronnie coleman juicing to his eyeballs, injecting 20 times a day and popping 30 tablets, and this is the only way he can beat Jay. The only way he beat Jay at the 2003 O was because of that.
> 
> He's the only white guy in the top 5 right now.
> 
> Niggers like Dexter and Cormier drug to their eyeballs, and Jay doesn't even take a steroid , and he still beats em
> 
> white guys rule


lol

jay's natural...right
 :Smilie: 

silly little boy

----------


## Absessive

yo man,
I got abolsutely nothing against roids or anything like that, only niggers and niggers who take roids, i think taking roids is fine, dont get me wrong

when white guys take gear and get huge, then I think  :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:  #  :Bow1:  

but when a nigger takes roids and get huges, I think  :Don't know: 

ronnie coleman and dexter jackson looks like a monkey, with big nigger lips...LOL  :Mfight:

----------


## joe_capone

racist mother****er. i feel sorry for the bitch you came out of. you are one sad example of a human being. go **** yourself. i hope you get banned for another 200 years. people come here for education not your stupid racist comments.. blow your brains your brains out like hitler did ****ing nazi.

----------


## Absessive

I've never been on here before, I ain't insulting you, I just dont like niggers

----------


## CCI

Absessive, you've got an attitude problem bud!

Hope they ban your ass!!!

----------


## KINGKONG

> I've never been on here before, I ain't insulting you, I just dont like niggers


thats good for you bro...but when you post in an open forum and not a KKK
forum your going to get flamed to death for insulting the people in the forum..
this is an anabolics board, not a racist board...so grow up and play somewhere else little boy....BTW you would never say any of these things to
ronnie or anybody that looks like him in person because they would beat you like a girl.......

----------


## joe_capone

so this is the nice mature way to make an appearnce infront of everyone?? you seriously dont know how to fit in.. i wouldnt be surprised if u were one left out mother****er during your child hood years. looser. did your dad beat you or did your doctor drop you when u were born? 

shows you are one jelous mother****er.. and a disgrace to your own kind. you say your black.. and you have nothing against steroids ... but u have people liek coleman and dexter??? so its okay for you to juice it ??? lmfao!!!!

theres alot of black people here who would love to shove you back inside the bitch you came out of.. try saying that in person. 

you are just a waste of breathing air and precious space on earth. go blow your brains out faggot. or learn how to respect your own people.

----------


## KINGKONG

and if you can't say something to someones face it shouldn't be said unless your a bitch........

----------


## Absessive

yo man, I am not nigger, that was a mistake. I meant to say that I wasn't

----------


## joe_capone

ok.. just go inject some testosterone str8 into your veins.. leave the air in the syringe and the bubbles too... hopefuly u die or somethin.. you aint human anyways. 

go to a kkk forum or something faggot.

----------


## daos

you know abessive, one of these days an african american might save your life. how you gonna feel then? sounds like you have lots of anger, and need help bro. it must be living hell to have THAT much anger built up towards someone because of the color of thier skin. what a huge weight to carry everyday....

i feel for you bro!

----------


## Absessive

come on bro, you gotta' admit niggers ain't good for our country, I say down with nigger, bang em in jail

----------


## priest_416

just delete this bull**** and leave. Your just somebody trying to cause trouble....take that **** somewhere else.

----------


## W.J.A.B.

your a ****ing joke, grow up you ****ing goof! or better yet do everyone a favour and go hang yourself bitch, this is a bodybuilding forum not a place to give racist comments, why dont you be a man and go to a contest and say that **** to his face so we laugh while he beats your little bitch ass on tv.

----------


## JohnnyB

This thread show your ignorance, first if you knew how to read you'd see that this is the steroid forum. It's not any race of people that are bad for this country it's people like you that are bad for this country. One thing for sure is you won't bring your stupidity here.

JohnnyB

----------


## JohnnyB

Looks like someone did it before me. It's backwards people like this that bring our country down. We can ban them from this board, I wish we could ban them from the country.

JohnnyB

----------


## TheMudMan

Karma is all I have to say to you..................... Starting stupid stuff like this will end up comeing back to haunt you in some way.

----------


## SwoleCat

Hi Hoss, Daman, Barbarian, some form of childish 1/2 brained retarded dropped on my head as a youngin', idiot.

~SC~

----------


## fabry

absessive,
never thought an idiot like u could be able to find this forum and, more, have the "good" idea to post something like this in it!
i tell u what i think about... "niggers"!
i hope a big black nigger is gonna find out who u are and where u stay!
i hope this big black nigger with his big black dick is going to **** u from behind!
and i hope that after he does, u will be still able to talk to say: "thanks, my nigger friend, i thought u were going to hit my head with that big black stuff!".

the mother of the idiots is always pregnant!.

fabry

----------


## kingofmasters

> I am not a nigger, I just don't like niggers, especially niggers like ronnie coleman or dexter jackson or chris cormier. I mean, Jay Cutler juices only alittle bit, and he competes at 270 pounds, and then you got a big fat nigger like ronnie coleman juicing to his eyeballs, injecting 20 times a day of dianabol and popping 30 deca tablets, and this is the only way he can beat Jay. The only way he beat Jay at the 2003 O was because of that, he added 40 pounds of muscle in one year, and juiced to his eyeballs, ****ing nigger
> 
> He's the only white guy in the top 5 right now.
> 
> Niggers like Dexter and Cormier drug to their eyeballs, and Jay doesn't juice nearly as much, and he still beats em
> 
> white guys rule


LMAO --> Dianabol injections and Deca Tablets  :Big Grin: 

just proove that he is a moron

greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Senior_FKG

dianabol injections and deca tabs....hahahaha...next time u post, if u don't get banned, y don't u check your facts....and one more thing, you have to be dome ignorant redneck [email protected] to think that jay barely juices, y don't u just crawl under a rock and die...ronnie cannot be beat.....PERIOD

----------


## bjayg

get a life biatch.....

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> dianabol injections and deca tabs....hahahaha...next time u post, if u don't get banned, y don't u check your facts....and one more thing, you have to be dome ignorant redneck [email protected] to think that jay barely juices, y don't u just crawl under a rock and die...ronnie cannot be beat.....PERIOD


****, you beat me to it! Deca tabs? WOW, not only is a a redneck racist, he's an idiot.

----------


## MotoLifter

[QUOTE=Absessive] injecting 20 times a day of dianabol and popping 30 deca tablets


injecting d-bol, and eating deca?????????????  :Hmmmm:  uhhh dude get your head out of your ass.

----------


## big swoll

someone please delete this thread

----------


## kingofmasters

Okay why do I get repeated 4 times about the deca tabs and dianabol injection  :Big Grin: 

Just proove nobody listens --> (Depression-mode)!

Hahaha

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## djboots

some people are so ignorant

----------


## UrbanDawg

Next time ?

this butthole is way past ban. At this point I am thinkning about cutting his heart out with a chainsaw.




> *NOT JOKING
> 
> This is a 1 time warning, we don't tolerate racial remarks, next time you'll be ban
> 
> JohnnyB*

----------


## buffteen

This funny, why is anyone giving this guy the time of day? We dont get angry with monkeys for beeing dumb and ignorant we just let them be. Let this guy stay in his cave and move on to more important things, he is probably just flame baiting anyway, he couldnt possibly be serious after the deca tab remark, although you can inject d-bol (its called reforvit-b)

----------


## itsallmental

delete dumb **** threads like this.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Eat a D|ck you racist a$$ licking clown!

----------


## quez82

****tard

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

Grow up

----------

